# Anubias Leaves turning Brown, what to do?



## Hockiumguru

Wasnt sure where to put this, figured this was the best place.

The edges of my anubias leaves are turning brown and the leaf itself is wrinkling (slightly). What could be causing this?

They're in a 65G tank, planted on Malasian Driftwood. I have about 90watts of light and do 25% water changes 2x weekly. I do not does with ferts (although i do have some) and there is no co2 supplied into the tank. Unfortunately I don't have a water test kit.

I've recently reset this tank back up and noticed that plant growth has been extremely slow!


----------



## Hoppy

Start at the beginning: Plants need adequate light and a full menu of fertilizers, including a source of carbon, that is appropriate for the light intensity. So, what are the tank dimensions? What type of lighting do you have, T8, T5, PC, LEDs, etc.?

With that information we can see what light intensity you have, and from that, what fertilizing routine would be appropriate, plus whether you need a source of carbon.


----------



## Hockiumguru

tank = 48x18x18
Lights type, unknown as they were purchased with the fixtures. I believe they are t8's (x3).

Based on what I've been reading today, it seems like I might need to hook up some co2 to the tank. I do have a DIY running on another tank that can be moved over. But i'll wait on doing that until I get a little feedback here, just to be sure.


----------



## Hoppy

3 T8 bulbs, with a flat white reflector should give you low light intensity, near the bottom of the low light range. That is probably enough for anubias to grow fine. Assuming you have lots of fish in the tank you probably have enough nutrients for the plants without fertilizing. If the anubias were grown emersed the leaves may be dieing, but the plants should grow new submersed leaves. I think I would just wait a month to see how they recover.


----------



## Hockiumguru

Ya, the odd new leaf is growing, colour on them is fine too. But after a week or so the edges curl brown, and the surfaces get small brown spots (with VERY small white spots) on them.
I will get a pic tomorrow and post it. You should be able to get a general idea of the lighting from the pic too.

I've also got some val in the tank, which grew fast in the same tank in the previous setup (and under the same lights). Now, not so much... Could just be that the roots are reestablishing themselves as i trimmed them to make it easier to plant them. But its been about 1.5 months now that they've been in there, and none of the leaves are beyond 3"s in height.

I don't have that many fish in the tank atm. Only 8 medium sized Apistograma Cacatuoides (2m, 7f). Perhaps it is a nutrient issue then?


----------



## Hockiumguru

Here are the pics promised. ** this is only half of the tank, i have a homemade barrier using mesh splitting the tank as the males were having problems getting along... In this half there are only 3 fish, the other half has 5. 
The last pic is the one that shows the brown curling leaves the best.

Let me know what suggestions you have.


----------



## Hoppy

The leaves don't look that bad to me, and the brown may just be diatom algae, which should go away eventually. The fact that the plants aren't growing as they used to might mean you don't get enough fertilizer from the fish waste. To test that you could try dosing at about half the EI dosages, but only once a week. I think the first dosing could be at twice these amounts. I suggest trying 1/4 tsp of KNO3, 1/16 tsp of KH2PO4 and 1/16 tsp of CSM+B once a week. If your GH is a little low you could also dose around 1/2 tsp of a GH Booster like Seachem Equilibrium once a week too. That is a low enough rate that weekly big water changes shouldn't be necessary. And, with no CO2 or Excel, weekly water changes are not a good idea anyway.


----------



## Hockiumguru

Would you recommend I set up a DIY co2?

I have some spray bottles, if I were to make up that EI dosage you noted (but say 8 weeks worth) and mixed it in the bottle, would that work, or would you recommend i just mix the EI weekly and pour it into the water flow?


----------



## Hoppy

When you are dosing such small amounts it works easiest if you pre-mix the KNO3 and KH2PO4 with enough water for 4 doses, for example. Then dose one fourth of the mix once a week. And, do the same with the trace element mix. If you have small enough measuring spoons it works just as well to dump the dry ferts into the tank, but I found it easier to pre-mix the stuff.


----------



## Hockiumguru

Ok, i'l make some up tonight.
When do you recommend I apply the dosage?
Also, would it be worthwhile adding a DIY co2?

Thanks again for your help
If anyone else has any other possible solutions let me know!


----------



## Hoppy

CO2 isn't really needed for such a low light tank, but it doesn't hurt either. And, DIY CO2 would give you such a small amount of CO2 that it would make little difference if any.

When you dose fertilizers is up to you. If it were me I would pick a day like Saturday or Sunday, and always dose on that day. That makes it easier to remember to do it every week.


----------



## Hockiumguru

K, i'll hold off on the co2.

I should have been more clear, when during the course of the day is the best time to dose? before/after lights come on/off?


----------



## Hoppy

Hockiumguru said:


> K, i'll hold off on the co2.
> 
> I should have been more clear, when during the course of the day is the best time to dose? before/after lights come on/off?


The best time is when you remember to do it. Other than that is makes no difference.


----------

